# my halo projectors r melting!



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

the reflector in my halos r melting Im like wtf i havent seen this problem before has ne one delt with this problem or any ony hhave spare internals for the projector headlight . that pisses me off...


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

melting.. as in paint is melting.. or.. as in plastic is melting... maybe dim them 100W bulbs..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

my shits were melting too, right where the plastic holds the bulb..that shit was turning brown, didnt pay any more attention(nothing i can do really) so now it doesnt look burned


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

where the plastic holds the bulb but itsd bad.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

What wattage bulbs are you running?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

optilux h3 bulbs


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Which are what wattage?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i dont know ichanged them to 55w hope thats better and bright enough so i can see


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Never go any higher than 55w...ever.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

lol I like the way you said that ill remember that. i wasnt paying any attetion to the wattage.
but now I think ill be needing new ones


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

i PURCHASED MY HALO PROJECTORS(BLACK NOT GUN METAL) LIKE 1 MONTH AGO AND THEY ARE VERY NICE i JUST THINK THAT THE REGULAR LIGHTS ARE KINDA WEAK i WOULD LIKE TO UPGRADE TO XENON BLUE OR SUPER WHITE BUT i WAS WARNED THAT THEY MIGHT MELT THE HARNESS IF i UPGRADED THE BULBS TO A HIGHER WATTAGE . ANY SUGGESTIONS ON WHAT I SHOULD DO?
I CHECKED ON EBAY BUT ALL THE BULBS SAY 55W/60W AND IMPROVES TO 100W/110


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

AND IM AFFRAID THAT WILL MELT THE LIGHTS!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOO...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yup,
They will. However your halos probably have H1/H3 lights not the 9004/7 that the e-bay guys are selling. They only come in 5w or 100w anyway (at pep-boys, DAP, wal mart, canadian tire, etc.)
If you want the best light for a halo, spend about $400 and get two projector housings of an A4 or 5 series and get a pair of modules and some HID bulbs.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Yup,
> They will. However your halos probably have H1/H3 lights not the 9004/7 that the e-bay guys are selling. They only come in 5w or 100w anyway (at pep-boys, DAP, wal mart, canadian tire, etc.)
> If you want the best light for a halo, spend about $400 and get two projector housings of an A4 or 5 series and get a pair of modules and some HID bulbs.
> 
> Seth *


hey seth u forgot a6.. that wat im doing now.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

/\/\
Well,
If you want to be technical:
Any BMW xenon housing will fit including the X5 which is the largest.
Any audi xenon housing will fit. Audi's are usually the smallest.
Mercedes xenons will fit but are rare and pricey.
the maxima xenons may fit but are reflector style and need alot of fabrication.
Lexus xenon fit as well but are also more difficult to find and pricey.
Finally the Acura TL has xenons which may fit, but your best bet is to stick with A4/a6 or 3/5/x series since they have the quantity and the odds of a broken one finding its way to your local junk yards.

Seth

http://faq.auto.light.tripod.com/car-oem-hid.htm


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

every light bulb i have had in there was 55w i think because i always have my lights on at night i do alot of driving at night . maybe thats why 
the optilux light were 55w


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i got a question, what is up with all this "SODA" stuff?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19997&highlight=soda

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17712&highlight=soda


then you will understand grasshopper why soda PWNS JOO and fcs


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

you mean what is up with all this POP stuff.. hee hee hee.. the only way they would have melted is if you used like 95/100 or somewhere close of wattage. Or if your nutrial or ground was not getting a good conection.. i HATE the 65w bulbs and LOVE the 95/100 eurolites. and yes they are melting my harnesses. so i got some new harnesses from napa and autozone.. im seeing if this will hold. if not.. saving up for HID. Travis


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

no my harness is fine the bulbs were 55w but i also got some optilux 55w bulbs but I usually drive alot at night so my headlights r on alot. or maybe i just happen to get a cheap pair.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

I found out a place here in miami that sells H1 & H3 55w bulbs I purchased them and put them in .reason for doing this was because down here in miami the rain got up to 3 feet!!!!!!!!!! I had water coming over my hood when I got home my lights had water in them so I removed them and with a blow dryer dryed thm and then put silicone around them so this dont happen again.
If any one wants the 55 w bulbs let me know this way the harness wont melt.


----------

